# Newbie:NJATC Tech Math



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Seems they just want a piece of paper that says you passed it.
"C's get degrees!"

As to how long it takes, I'd ask them that. It may be where you can work at your own pace. If so, the length of time it takes is on you. 

If you come across something you don't understand, there's this guy named Kahn (Kahn Academy) who has online tutorials on everything math and a whole bunch more. It's 100% free and he does a pretty good job explaining complex things in simple terms. 

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------

